# NARS



## Ingenue (Oct 20, 2011)

Holiday 2011: Arabian Nights Trio...

  	Without Help:






  	With Help (MAC Paint Pots in Idyllic & Imaginary, and Greasepaint Stick in Zinc):


----------

